# Farm toy show, Peoria, IL Nov. 26-28, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

November 26, 27 & 28, ILLINOIS, Peoria: 14th Annual Central Illinois Farm Toy Show (formerly Crossroads Farm Toy Show) at the Holiday Inn Peoria I-74, I-74 at Exit 89 (note new location). Hours: Fri. 5 p.m. to 9 p.m., Sat. 8 a.m. to 5 p.m., Sun. 8 a.m. to 2 p.m. For info call (309) 274-3582.


----------

